# Nightride



## Casey Riback (2. November 2006)

Gibt es hier in der Gegend eigentlich Leute die sich auch mal zu nem Nightride überreden lassen würden? Gruß Juri


----------



## mauntenbeiker (2. November 2006)

..."überreden" müßte man mich nicht, aber ob ich deswegen extra in deinen heimatort fahren würde ist eher unwahrscheinlich - oder wo soll der nightride stattfinden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (2. November 2006)

Woher kommst Du? Ich hatt für ne Fahrt so die Gegend rund um Kassel im Habichtswald oder in der anderen Richtung den Reinhardswald im Blick. Bin letztens auch mal die diesjährige Marathonstrecke in Zierenberg Nachts gefahren.


----------



## 520exc-racing (2. November 2006)

Überreden ist gut  , gehört bei mir schon seit 4-5 Jahren zum regelmäßigen Spaß   im Winter. Allerdings ist mir Kassel doch zu weit weg  

Gruß

Tom


----------



## mauntenbeiker (3. November 2006)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Woher kommst Du?



Guckst du unten auf meiner homepage... 

...vieleicht gefallen dir ja "meine" trails - die kann man nämlich auch nachts fahren


----------



## Casey Riback (3. November 2006)

Sieht gut aus .Für ne Nachtfahrt ist mir der Weg nach BSA zwar etwas weit, aber für ne ausgedehnte Tagestour würde sich die Anreise schon mal lohnen.


----------



## Laderboesi (15. November 2006)

Moinsen,

also zu einem Nightride bin ich auch zu haben (Region Rotenburg/F., Melsungen, KS).

Wenn mal ein Grüppchen zusammenkommen würde und die Option besteht mal zusammen den Wald mit einem gepflegten Nightride zu beglücken, dann wäre ich auch bereit einige km mit dem Auto bis zum Ort des Rides zurückzulegen (auch außerhalb der o. g. Region!!!).

@mauntenbeiker:
BSA wäre mir da z.B. eine Reise wert.

Bin leider in meinem Bekanntenkreis der einzige der so "krank" ist und in der Finsternis biken geht.
Die wissen ja alle garnicht was Ihnen entgeht!!!

Gruß
Laderboesi


----------



## mauntenbeiker (15. November 2006)

Laderboesi schrieb:


> @mauntenbeiker:
> BSA wäre mir da z.B. eine Reise wert.




...das hört man gern 

vieleicht werde ich hier mal `nen offiziellen touraufruf starten - da finden sich bestimmt ein paar leutchen (...bzw. leuchten...).

welche wochentage und uhrzeiten kämen denn in frage?


----------



## Laderboesi (15. November 2006)

Na das hört sich doch gut an      !!!
Ich wäre jedenfalls dabei  

Da ich arbeitstechnisch im Genuß von Gleitzeit bin, könnte ich es mir prinzipiell unter der Woche fast immer einrichten (es sei denn es kommt was unvorhersehbares dazwischen).
Uhrzeitmäßig spielt ja die Winterzeit ganz gut mit das auch schon zu einigermaßen humanen Uhrzeiten durchzuführen, ohne das man wie im Sommer auf die Nachtfinsternis warten muß.

Grundsätzlich bin ich allerdings flexibel was den Tag und die Uhrzeit angeht, schließlich will ich ja biken!!!
Müßte ich jedoch einen fixen Tag wählen, dann würde ich mich für einen Tag gegen Mitte/Ende der Arbeitswoche (Mi, Do, Fr oder Sa) entscheiden. 

Wäre definitiv ne coole Sache hier mal Nightridemäßig was auf die Beine zu stellen.

Gruß
Laderboesi


----------



## Muckemacker (21. November 2006)

also gegen nen nightride haett ich auch nichts 
speziell raum kassel waere fuer mich interessant. weitere distanzen sind fuer mich nicht machbar da ich kein auto habe.
muesste man ma nur wegen uhrzeiten und standorte reden


----------



## Casey Riback (21. November 2006)

Ach sieh an, der Herr vom Rehak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckemacker (23. November 2006)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Ach sieh an, der Herr vom Rehak


 du bist doch der eine dirter mit dem weissen rahmen oder?


----------



## Casey Riback (23. November 2006)

Ne, der Vielfahrer mit der weissen Weste. Und nem schwarzem Rahmen. Fahr aber auch gerne mal im Schmutz


----------



## Muckemacker (23. November 2006)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Ne, der Vielfahrer mit der weissen Weste. Und nem schwarzem Rahmen. Fahr aber auch gerne mal im Schmutz


??? irgendwie kann ich dich grad net zuordnen 
haste ma ein pic von deinem bike?
edit: ach juri sach das doch das du es bist 
und woher wusstest du dass ich es bin?


----------



## enasnI (23. November 2006)

Hab mir mal eine ordentliche Funzel gekauft, die ich neben dem Rennrad ja eigentlich auch mal an das MTB klemmen könnte. Wenn ihr also mal irgendwann fahrt, schreibt es bitte hier in den Thread. :>


----------



## Casey Riback (23. November 2006)

Hey Takis. scheint hier ja ne reine Kass´ler Nightrideaktion zu werden


----------



## Muckemacker (24. November 2006)

enasnI, arbeitest du vll im jack wolfskin und machst dein abi an der reuter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (24. November 2006)

Nein, aber eine meiner Mitbewohnerinnen arbeitet dort.


----------



## PhiL07 (17. Dezember 2006)

hey ho^^, also an nem Nightride hätte ich auch nichts gegen , muss mir dann nur noch ne Funzel kaufn bzw. suchen ^.^.

joa bin ja auch aus Kassel wie ihr seht, also wenn ma was steigt... hab ja ab nächsten Freitag Ferien  einfach ma ne PN schreiben ! 

@Muckemacker
bist du der mitm FR ?


----------

